# Litchfield Stage 3



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I promissed myself i wouldnt mod this car but that lasted all of two months!

I had their stage 3 package fitted this week and well what can I say the car is now scary fast but with exceptionally smooth power delivery but is still easy to drive around town :bowdown1:

To be honest this is what i expected from the standard car after all the hype and the reason i modded it.

As I expected they are a very professional outfit and obviously know these cars inside out. Now the car is modded they will be doing all future servicing as i have no trepidation in giving them the keys to my pride and joy.

Cheers Ian and the guys, one very happy customer,

VC


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Snap
Love the carbon intakes:thumbsup:


----------



## addo (Sep 20, 2010)

Having never driven a GTR how was it going form a Evo X to the GTR? Im from Cardiff and have been thinking upgrading from my Evo IX 486/460lbs to a GTR over the next year. What is in insurance like compared to the Evo? 

What power is stage 3?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Just positiv feedback from Ian and crew:wavey::wavey:


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

addo said:


> What power is stage 3?


Iain reckons 585hp.
Feels about right.
Its quite nippy :chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

bluediamond said:


> Iain reckons 585hp.
> Feels about right.
> Its quite nippy :chuckle:


Nippy alright :runaway:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

addo said:


> Having never driven a GTR how was it going form a Evo X to the GTR? Im from Cardiff and have been thinking upgrading from my Evo IX 486/460lbs to a GTR over the next year. What is in insurance like compared to the Evo?
> 
> What power is stage 3?


Stage 3 = Exhaust, induction kit and remap = 585/585

The standard GTR was noticably quicker than my 400/400 X in a straight line and will be quicker than your modded 9. What you will notice most tho particularly comming from a IX is that the GTR is a big heavy lump of a car and not as much fun and chuckable as an Evo. I could feel its size and weight even comming from a X which is a bit lardy too.

But if you are looking for a quicker, more refined but still reasonably practical car you cant go wrong. Go to stage 3 and it will blow you away.


Insurance a bit more than the X but not excessively more I got stung with the mods tho my premium went up 30%


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I miss my modded x so much I am toying with the idea of buying another... But manual 300's are soooo hard to find.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Nippy alright :runaway:


Yeah, but it's the Torque thats important in the BIG heavy lump !! LOL


----------

